# Wo liegt mein Denkfehler?



## rs-plc-aa (13 November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe hier ein kleines Problem.

Ich bekomme es irgendwie gerade nicht gebacken daß folgender Code das macht was ich will 


```
wae1: NOP   0
      CLR   
      U(    
      L     #CONT_C.LMN
      L     0.000000e+000
      >R    
      L     1.000000e+002
      L     #Hysterese_Stufenwechsel
      -R    
      L     #CONT_C.LMN
      TAK   
      <=R   
      )     
      SPBN  wae2
```
 
Was ich damit bezwecken will ist denke ich ersichtlich -> Ich will daß, wenn beide Vergleicher 1 liefern, der nachfolgende Code ausgeführt wird.
Liefert einer der beiden 0 dann Sprung.

Hier wird aber der Code ausgeführt wenn beide 1 liefern UND wenn der zweite 1 liefert...

Ich dachte hier eigentlich daß dies die U( Anweisung verhindert.


----------



## marlob (13 November 2009)

Klammern vergessen ;-)


rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> ```
> wae1: NOP   0
> CLR
> U(
> ...


----------



## rs-plc-aa (13 November 2009)

Ne jetzt echt?

Das Beispiel in der Step7 Hilfe klammert doch auch nur ein mal...

Ich ging daher davon aus daß alle VKE-beinflussenden Anweisungen zwischen der U( und der ) als Paket geschnürt werden.

Kannst du mir den Hintergrund dazu noch klar machen?


----------



## marlob (13 November 2009)

Was ist das denn für ein Beispiel?
Das <=R verändert das VKE. Wenn du da keine Klammern drum machst, ist es egal was da vorher für Vergleiche standen


----------



## rs-plc-aa (13 November 2009)

Das Beispiel lässt sich nicht als Text kopieren - es erscheint halt wenn du im Editor den Cursor neben die U( Anweisung setzst und F1 drückst...

Da sind 2 O-Anweisungen zwischen U( und ) - daher ging ich davon aus daß alles was zwischen U( und ) passiert erfüllt sein muss um nach der ) VKE = 1 zu erhalten -> sprich so bald eine der Anweisungen VKE = 0 ergibt es für "alle" gilt.

Bei normalen U / O Verknüpfungen braucht man das i.d.R. wohl auch nicht deshalb bin ich wahrscheinlich auch erst jetzt darüber "gestolpert".


----------



## marlob (13 November 2009)

Ein U, UN, O und ON verknüpft das VKE immer mit dem vorherigen VKE.
Das ist bei einem Vergleicher nicht der Fall


----------



## rs-plc-aa (13 November 2009)

Oh mann, ich depp... (jetzt ist der Groschen gefallen)

Sollte vielleicht mal wieder ausschlafen!

Danke dir!!!


----------

